# magnolia leaf smell



## Guest (Oct 4, 2005)

I wanted to make some leaf litter for my viv. I purchased magnolia leaves from a local florist. I boiled some of them and they have an oder, not necessarily unpleasant, but it smells like eucalyptus leaves (they are not). Has anyone noticed an oder? I was just wondering if the smell would be overwhelming in a 26 gallon viv. Maybe the smell will subside as they dry, but I was just wondering if it's safe for the darts. Thanks!


----------



## Lukeomelas (Mar 15, 2005)

The magnolia leaves I use tend to have a smell. I does subside when they dry out. I don't think you have anything to worry about there.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2005)

Thank you! Like I said, the smell is not bad, but when you have a pot of them boiling, it's a bit much.


----------



## frogsintn (Mar 26, 2004)

are you boiling green leaves or dried out leaves?


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2005)

I was boiling green leaves and then I was going to dry them. Is that ok?
Thanks.


----------



## JoshKaptur (Feb 17, 2004)

The smell will subside greatly once they are completely dried out.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2005)

I've noticed the smell has already subsided. I was a little worried about the order in an enclosed 29 gallon - it would be way too much. Thanks!


----------



## TimStout (Feb 16, 2004)

Are you sure the smell isn't from Euc. leaves? If your buying from a florist they may have been stored together. Also, are you sure the leaves are fresh and green or are they dried and then died green.


----------

